# Got a TV tuner, Windows Media Center will not record anything??



## nv40pimp (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I'll start by saying that everything else seems to be working perfectly. I am able to watch TV no problem, use the guide and whatnot, but the recording function simply does not work.

The TV card I have is one that was pulled from a Gateway machine that died.
AVerMedia M791 PCIe Combo NTSC/ATSC (According to device manager)

Gratuitous amounts of Googling (even resorted to yahoo & bing lol) have come up with nothing.

I'm really hoping someone here might know something else to check

EDIT: Also on live TV I can pause and rewind no problem, so it does record to an extent.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem with my Ceton Inifitv 4 card.  Except I can't even get as far as the guide.

Tech support at Ceton said that the immediate problem (not being able to dl the latest version of ReadyPlay for WMC) is probably due to a problem with my DRM settings.  That I even have DRM settings was news to me.

Here's what they told me.  Don't ask me to explain because I haven't gotten around to doing this yet but I'll come back to this thread if I end up having anything to offer.



> PlayReady is required for Media Center to use Digital Cable Tuners like the InfiniTV. If you are having a PlayReady issue you will probably need to reset your DRM. Go to the following link to find instructions on how to reset your DRM.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/976590
> 
> ...


----------



## nv40pimp (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I tried the test file, had to update. The test file was good. Tried recording... nothing. did the DRMreset tool, tried recording... nothing

Hope it works for you


----------



## nv40pimp (Jul 28, 2011)

Well since this seems to be an unsolveable issue...

Any suggestions for other software that will allow me to record?


----------



## nv40pimp (Jul 29, 2011)

In the rare case that someone googles this I'm going to post what I believe was the issue and how I fixed it.

When I first installed windows I 'optimized' windows for my SSD, stopping several services and changing several registry entries according to a guide that I cannot find anymore.

The issue boils down to services that needed to be running were disabled or just not running, unfortunately I could not figure out what needed to be changed back so I opted for a reload and much less 'optimization' for the SSD.

If you're having the same issue I had, try restarting services you have disabled or reverting your registry changes that have anything to do with multimedia.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting back.


----------

